# Ok All You Diesel Experts Need Your Help



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Well today I took my Diesel in for it's first Oil change. I took it to the dealer because they gave me a free 1st oil change. Can you beleive it I only have 2950 miles on my truck and I bought it last Oct. Anyway I have been reading about better oil for diesels like Amsoil or synthetic oils. Has anyone here used these oils and if so do you drive the 25,000 miles between oil chanes they claim you can? From what I read they meet all the manufacture requirments but they sure cost a lot. So is it really worth the higher cost or is it just snake oil?


----------



## tomandamber (May 17, 2006)

I like to use rotella, I have used amsoil and delo but the truck seemed to burn more oil with them espically the amsoil, 2.5qts in 3000miles. Rotella is highlly recommended on many diesel forums. I have an 06 lbz and amsoil also make the engine tick allot..


----------



## Dan Borer (Feb 6, 2009)

I must be doing something wrong! I bought my Ford in February of this year and had it in for the sixth oil change last week. The odometer just rolled past 22,000 this morning. I've been retired for almost 6 years but recently married. The wife's son put me to work for his construction company. I guess he felt Mom needed some more spending money!


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I've been using the Valvoline Premium Blue and might try the Premium Blue Extreme (Synthetic) for the next change. These have gotten very good reviews on the various Dodge/Cummins forums I read. They can be hard to find sometimes but I doubt you will find a much better diesel oil. If you want to read about oil and lubrication in excruciating detail then check out:

http://www.bobistheoilguy.com

The people on the forums there talk about oil like we talk about trailers.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

If that is all the miles you drive then save your money and just use what ever diesel oil that is on sale.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

CamperAndy said:


> If that is all the miles you drive then save your money and just use what ever diesel oil that is on sale.


X2

Carey


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> If that is all the miles you drive then save your money and just use what ever diesel oil that is on sale.


X2

Carey
[/quote]

Well I plan on doing some long trips and will be using it a lot more in the future. Now Carey I know you do a lot of driving so what do you use? Do you use what ever is just on sale. I do know that just changing brands of oil is one of the worst things you can do to a car or truck unless you flush out the other brands first and who does that. So Carey of all people here I though you would be the one who had a good insite on oils and not just "buy what ever is on sale"


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

MJRey said:


> I've been using the Valvoline Premium Blue and might try the Premium Blue Extreme (Synthetic) for the next change. These have gotten very good reviews on the various Dodge/Cummins forums I read. They can be hard to find sometimes but I doubt you will find a much better diesel oil. If you want to read about oil and lubrication in excruciating detail then check out:
> 
> http://www.bobistheoilguy.com
> 
> The people on the forums there talk about oil like we talk about trailers.


Wow that is a good link, a wealth of info, will have to spend some time reading this one. Thanks


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

tomandamber said:


> I like to use rotella, I have used amsoil and delo but the truck seemed to burn more oil with them espically the amsoil, 2.5qts in 3000miles. Rotella is highlly recommended on many diesel forums. I have an 06 lbz and amsoil also make the engine tick allot..


Thanks Tom this is the kind of info I was looking for, it gives me something to research.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

I use rotella. Just the regular not the synthetic. Also check you book, I think you oil change is premature. I am not sure on your truck, but dodge is every 7500 miles. Also no way would i go past the recommended oil change mileage on a new truck. If you do and you have a problem, you might have warranty issues. Its not worth it to me until its out of warranty.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

sleecjr said:


> I use rotella. Just the regular not the synthetic. Also check you book, I think you oil change is premature. I am not sure on your truck, but dodge is every 7500 miles. Also no way would i go past the recommended oil change mileage on a new truck. If you do and you have a problem, you might have warranty issues. Its not worth it to me until its out of warranty.


x2

I'm also with Andy and Carey, unless you drive mega miles, just change accordong to the owners manual. I will give credit ro synthetics because they have better temperature stabiity. So see how deep yourpocket is and shop accordingly.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I use Rotella T in the F350 at 7,500 to 10,000 miles. In my daily driver I use walmart 15w40 diesel oil at 5,000 to 7,500 miles. I also use a oil additive that makes it sticky (like bar oil).James


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

I use Rotella also. The only research I did was talk to a couple of owner/operators who swore by it, that was enough for me.

Brad


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Dang it I wrote a long post and it got eaten by the Internet.

In a nut shell, all diesel engine oil that meets CJ-4 API spec are all more then good enough to meet the needs of your truck. Even if you decide to start driving more. Change your oil on the severe schedule and you will be just fine.

Buy OEM filters and what ever oil is on sale at your local auto parts store, be it Valvoline, Castrol or Shell. Don't waste money on any synthetic oil.


----------



## JMAC (Jul 31, 2009)

I also use Rotella. 6000-8000 miles between changes. I use the DIC to help me track my timing. I have a LLY and understand why you are changing your oil at this interval (My first change was 4500). It may be overkill but certainly can't hurt the truck just your wallet.

I also changed the dope in the rear differential about 4500 miles. Got lots of filings from the magnet plus the fluid level was a little low.

Lastly, when changing my engine oil I also change my allison spin on. The guys over at Dieselplace.com recommended it.

Cheers.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

GarethsDad said:


> I use Rotella T in the F350 at 7,500 to 10,000 miles. In my daily driver I use walmart 15w40 diesel oil at 5,000 to 7,500 miles. I also use a oil additive that makes it sticky (like bar oil).James


Please be careful of oil additives, especially in the newer engines. All the oil additives that are needed/recommended are in the oil when you buy it (with the correct SAE spec on the side of the bottle). Anything else can cause problems and may not be covered under warranty.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Even if your oil is under its recommended miles, a year is a long time on the oil. Personally, Id change it at 6 months reguardless of miles.

Just use any CJ4 oil and youll be fine.

Since my truck hardly idles and just runs down the highway, I change it every 15000 miles. Ive ran as high as 17,000 and change it at 12000 miles fairly often.

Oil has changed in the last 10 years and can be run much longer than what most of us know. '

I tried Amsoil, but the engine would use alot of oil after 10000 miles. I would have to add 1 gallon between 10000 and 20000 miles. Didnt like that.

I tried Delo 400 and I didnt like the oil consumption either.

So I tried what all the other guys use in my fleet. Shell Rotella or Valvoline All Fleet Plus dino oil with 2 quarts of Lucas. So I use 2 quarts of Lucas and 10 quarts of Valvoline All Fleet. I only have to add a quart or two of add oil over 15000 miles. I use Mobil 1 filters too. Ive read many of the guys oil samples and this oil can go to 20000 easy since the lucas is being used. Ive never had my oil sampled and checked, cause I do the same thing all the other guys do so I just save my money. At 20000 miles the oil will thicken to a 20-45 viscosity using the Lucas, and the lab said thats more of a worry than anything else.

The Lucas also keeps the seals sealed as our lil diesel engines will see many more miles than normal.

The Valvoline all fleet has a CI+4 stamp on the bottle, so the zinc additives are still ok. This oil is meant to be used in trucking and has the soot control that semis need. Many trucking companies have went to 30000 all the way to 50000 mile oil changes using dino oil. They also sample there oil to find the maximim oil change intervals. They have found that a good dino oil will make 30000 very easy.

I remember when trucking companies changed oil at 12000 miles. Now its 25-30000 miles. Oil will last much longer than it used to. Technology has honestly doubled in the last decade of oil technolgy.

But allowing the oil to sit in the engine is just as bad as high miles.

I made a deal with Autozone, that if I buy all my oil there, they will always take my used oil. This has worked great. There best oil filter is the Mobil 1 brand, so I use them.

I will continue to use this till the engine blows up. So well see how far it will go.

Ive seen many 6-800k cummins engines still running using this combo of Lucas and Rotella or Valvoline all fleet.

But what I do shouldnt be considered for a personal use truck, and I would do the recommended 7500 oil change if my truck was used for personal use. I wouldnt use 2 quarts of lucas in a personal truck either. Maybe 1 quart if you want to use the stuff. In a personal use truck, I would never add lucas till the engine went over 100k miles. I would use it to keep the seals sealed.

I would change dino oil at 6 months and would change synthetic at 1 year if i only drove the few amounts of miles you do Bill.

Carey


----------



## SouthLa26RS (Jul 10, 2006)

I use Castrol Tection Extra. I use no extra additives. For me I try to change around 7000 miles. Use Napa Gold oil filters.

Colorado~dirtbike is right about todays dino oil being much better than before. Todays major branded motor oils are processed differently through modern technology. They are hydrocracked, hydro de-sulfurized and hydro-dewaxed. The feed stocks to make todays motor oil looks like dark brown/greenish color gasoils. When the feed stocks are run through the modern process, the ending color is clear like water. This clear oil is called the base stock for todays motor oil. All the majors now have this above mentioned technology for their motor oils. From this point each major adds their patented additive packages to the base oil. These additives are what also gives the light tea color to the motor oil, as seen when pouring from the bottle.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

SouthLa26RS said:


> I use Castrol Tection Extra. I use no extra additives. For me I try to change around 7000 miles. Use Napa Gold oil filters.
> 
> Colorado~dirtbike is right about todays dino oil being much better than before. Todays major branded motor oils are processed differently through modern technology. They are hydrocracked, hydro de-sulfurized and hydro-dewaxed. The feed stocks to make todays motor oil looks like dark brown/greenish color gasoils. When the feed stocks are run through the modern process, the ending color is clear like water. This clear oil is called the base stock for todays motor oil. All the majors now have this above mentioned technology for their motor oils. From this point each major adds their patented additive packages to the base oil. These additives are what also gives the light tea color to the motor oil, as seen when pouring from the bottle.


Well with you being from Sw La. The oil capitol. I would say, we need to listen to you. You obviously know your stuff. Tell us more! lol

Carey


----------



## SouthLa26RS (Jul 10, 2006)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> I use Castrol Tection Extra. I use no extra additives. For me I try to change around 7000 miles. Use Napa Gold oil filters.
> 
> Colorado~dirtbike is right about todays dino oil being much better than before. Todays major branded motor oils are processed differently through modern technology. They are hydrocracked, hydro de-sulfurized and hydro-dewaxed. The feed stocks to make todays motor oil looks like dark brown/greenish color gasoils. When the feed stocks are run through the modern process, the ending color is clear like water. This clear oil is called the base stock for todays motor oil. All the majors now have this above mentioned technology for their motor oils. From this point each major adds their patented additive packages to the base oil. These additives are what also gives the light tea color to the motor oil, as seen when pouring from the bottle.


Well with you being from Sw La. The oil capitol. I would say, we need to listen to you. You obviously know your stuff. Tell us more! lol

Carey
[/quote]

LOL....You hit on the head Carey. I do work for one of the majors, yes we do make the motor oil base stock at our facility, along with many other crude oil products.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Bill just run your truck by a quick lube shop and have em put Rotella in it. many have Synthetic Rotella too. There prices cant be beat and Shell is the number one brand used in quick lube shops.

What I spend on oil changes from autozone, It would be cheaper to have a quick lube do it. Many are like 69.95.

I spend 3.99 a quart times 10, plus 22 bucks for Lucas, plus 12 bucks for the filter.

So I spend about 75 bucks for what I use and have to get all covered in oil too.

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

SouthLa26RS said:


> I use Castrol Tection Extra. I use no extra additives. For me I try to change around 7000 miles. Use Napa Gold oil filters.
> 
> Colorado~dirtbike is right about todays dino oil being much better than before. Todays major branded motor oils are processed differently through modern technology. They are hydrocracked, hydro de-sulfurized and hydro-dewaxed. The feed stocks to make todays motor oil looks like dark brown/greenish color gasoils. When the feed stocks are run through the modern process, the ending color is clear like water. This clear oil is called the base stock for todays motor oil. All the majors now have this above mentioned technology for their motor oils. From this point each major adds their patented additive packages to the base oil. These additives are what also gives the light tea color to the motor oil, as seen when pouring from the bottle.


Well with you being from Sw La. The oil capitol. I would say, we need to listen to you. You obviously know your stuff. Tell us more! lol

Carey
[/quote]

LOL....You hit on the head Carey. I do work for one of the majors, yes we do make the motor oil base stock at our facility, along with many other crude oil products.








[/quote]

So basically many of the oil base stocks come from the same place? right.

Carey


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Wow now that is some good reading and with this kind of information I can now make a better choice. Once I make a choice on oil I will use the same oil every oil change. Someone told me about Amsoil so when I googled it I started to get cought up in all the hype, it sounded so good, but when something sounds that good it sets off a alarm in my head, that if it sound too good to be true thing. That Rotella is sounding better all the time. Nathen thanks I will not use a additive by books says not to. Thanks everyone again lots of good ingo like we always get here in Outbackers.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

N7OQ said:


> Wow now that is some good reading and with this kind of information I can now make a better choice. Once I make a choice on oil I will use the same oil every oil change. Someone told me about Amsoil so when I googled it I started to get cought up in all the hype, it sounded so good, but when something sounds that good it sets off a alarm in my head, that if it sound too good to be true thing. That Rotella is sounding better all the time. Nathen thanks I will not use a additive by books says not to. Thanks everyone again lots of good ingo like we always get here in Outbackers.


Amsoil works great for gas engines and drivetrains in diesel trucks. There auto tranny fluid cant be beat. I lost a rear end while using Amsoil, but i dont think it was amsoils fault and I dont think i would have limped it home, had i not been using it.

Everyone who uses Amsoil in over the road diesel engines doesnt like it. The engine easilly consumes it.

Dont use any additives in your engine until you get over 100k miles. I would only use an additive to help keep my engine seals sealed. No other reason.

Shell Rotella is the number one brand of oil for diesels and it didnt get there just because its widely available, although that helps. I cant think of the number of trucking companies that Ive worked for and had used rotella for decades.

Most any quick lube shop uses Rotella for these reasons. Its as good as any and better than most.

Carey


----------



## SouthLa26RS (Jul 10, 2006)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> I use Castrol Tection Extra. I use no extra additives. For me I try to change around 7000 miles. Use Napa Gold oil filters.
> 
> Colorado~dirtbike is right about todays dino oil being much better than before. Todays major branded motor oils are processed differently through modern technology. They are hydrocracked, hydro de-sulfurized and hydro-dewaxed. The feed stocks to make todays motor oil looks like dark brown/greenish color gasoils. When the feed stocks are run through the modern process, the ending color is clear like water. This clear oil is called the base stock for todays motor oil. All the majors now have this above mentioned technology for their motor oils. From this point each major adds their patented additive packages to the base oil. These additives are what also gives the light tea color to the motor oil, as seen when pouring from the bottle.


Well with you being from Sw La. The oil capitol. I would say, we need to listen to you. You obviously know your stuff. Tell us more! lol

Carey
[/quote]

LOL....You hit on the head Carey. I do work for one of the majors, yes we do make the motor oil base stock at our facility, along with many other crude oil products.








[/quote]

So basically many of the oil base stocks come from the same place? right.

Carey
[/quote]

Exxonmobile, Chevron, BP, Shell, ConocoPhillips...etc all majors, as mentioned above, have the modern technology to produce high grade base oil for motor oils. The company and facility I work for is in a joint venture with Pennzoil, to supply both my company and Pennzoil with base oil from our facility. To break it down, all majors producing the current high grade base oil, all the majors end product base oils are the same. It is the majors individual patented additive packages where the biggest differences come in. As I mentioned above we supply Pennzoil with the same high grade base oil that we produce and use in our branded motor oils. The difference is the additives packages.
Picture if you will a big chess game, I produce high grade base stock but may not produce enough to meet my current customer demand, so I search the majors high grade base oil market and purchase a cargo of high grade base oil from them. Once I have the purchased cargo at my facility I add my additive package to the base oil and package it for the consumer. The logistics that are required for todays oil refiners to make point A meet point Z for all there feed stocks and products are just crazy. 
All the majors are different companys but all do business with each other on many fronts.
I still am amazed at the people who believe they are buying Exxonmobil gasoline from a Exxon station, when there may not be an Exxonmobile refinery around for 500+ miles.


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

N7OQ said:


> Well today I took my Diesel in for it's first Oil change. I took it to the dealer because they gave me a free 1st oil change. Can you beleive it I only have 2950 miles on my truck and I bought it last Oct. Anyway I have been reading about better oil for diesels like Amsoil or synthetic oils. Has anyone here used these oils and if so do you drive the 25,000 miles between oil chanes they claim you can? From what I read they meet all the manufacture requirments but they sure cost a lot. So is it really worth the higher cost or is it just snake oil?


 Our truck is only taken out of the garage for towing the fiver. It's driven about 6k miles a year now. I did drive it full time for the first 18 months. It has about 30k miles on it now. We plan to keep it a long, long time. I did a lot of research just like you are trying to do before making decisions on maintenance, oil, filters, and change intervals, etc. 
As far as oil goes, I did change to Amsoil full synthetic at the 20k mark. Cummins advise was not to change to synthetic unitil that point or after. I installed an FS-2500 oil bypass filteration system which is beneficial in soot removal. I use the Amsoil EA series oil filters, as well.
The manual states to change the oil every X?thousand miles or 1 year. Since I drive under the mileage interval, I change the oil and filters at one year intervals.
Junst in case of any warranty issues, I believe that the owners manual stated change interval should be followed as long as the truck is in warranty. Once the truck is out of warranty (for the Cummins - 5yr-100kmiles), I will go to oil anyalsis to determine the chage intervals. 
I do my own oil and filter changes and keep the recipts and document the date and mileage. 
Finally, I change the fuel filter every year or 6k miles. My Cummins service guy who drives a diesel advised me of that due to some injectors problems early on. It's easy and cheap and another thing I do myself. 
Just my 2 cents of the subject. Happy trails and safe travels. Phillip and John


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

And yes, the dino oil is good for many many miles. The additive packs are the limiting part, but even they are good for a lot longer than they used to be.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

SouthLa26RS said:


> I use Castrol Tection Extra. I use no extra additives. For me I try to change around 7000 miles. Use Napa Gold oil filters.
> 
> Colorado~dirtbike is right about todays dino oil being much better than before. Todays major branded motor oils are processed differently through modern technology. They are hydrocracked, hydro de-sulfurized and hydro-dewaxed. The feed stocks to make todays motor oil looks like dark brown/greenish color gasoils. When the feed stocks are run through the modern process, the ending color is clear like water. This clear oil is called the base stock for todays motor oil. All the majors now have this above mentioned technology for their motor oils. From this point each major adds their patented additive packages to the base oil. These additives are what also gives the light tea color to the motor oil, as seen when pouring from the bottle.


Well with you being from Sw La. The oil capitol. I would say, we need to listen to you. You obviously know your stuff. Tell us more! lol

Carey
[/quote]

LOL....You hit on the head Carey. I do work for one of the majors, yes we do make the motor oil base stock at our facility, along with many other crude oil products.








[/quote]

So basically many of the oil base stocks come from the same place? right.

Carey
[/quote]

Exxonmobile, Chevron, BP, Shell, ConocoPhillips...etc all majors, as mentioned above, have the modern technology to produce high grade base oil for motor oils. The company and facility I work for is in a joint venture with Pennzoil, to supply both my company and Pennzoil with base oil from our facility. To break it down, all majors producing the current high grade base oil, all the majors end product base oils are the same. It is the majors individual patented additive packages where the biggest differences come in. As I mentioned above we supply Pennzoil with the same high grade base oil that we produce and use in our branded motor oils. The difference is the additives packages.
Picture if you will a big chess game, I produce high grade base stock but may not produce enough to meet my current customer demand, so I search the majors high grade base oil market and purchase a cargo of high grade base oil from them. Once I have the purchased cargo at my facility I add my additive package to the base oil and package it for the consumer. The logistics that are required for todays oil refiners to make point A meet point Z for all there feed stocks and products are just crazy. 
All the majors are different companys but all do business with each other on many fronts.
I still am amazed at the people who believe they are buying Exxonmobil gasoline from a Exxon station, when there may not be an Exxonmobile refinery around for 500+ miles.
[/quote]

Man, I learn something everytime I log into this place. Thanks for the info! I had always wondered if thats how it was.

Thanks for your input!

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

jdpm said:


> Well today I took my Diesel in for it's first Oil change. I took it to the dealer because they gave me a free 1st oil change. Can you beleive it I only have 2950 miles on my truck and I bought it last Oct. Anyway I have been reading about better oil for diesels like Amsoil or synthetic oils. Has anyone here used these oils and if so do you drive the 25,000 miles between oil chanes they claim you can? From what I read they meet all the manufacture requirments but they sure cost a lot. So is it really worth the higher cost or is it just snake oil?


 Our truck is only taken out of the garage for towing the fiver. It's driven about 6k miles a year now. I did drive it full time for the first 18 months. It has about 30k miles on it now. We plan to keep it a long, long time. I did a lot of research just like you are trying to do before making decisions on maintenance, oil, filters, and change intervals, etc. 
As far as oil goes, I did change to Amsoil full synthetic at the 20k mark. Cummins advise was not to change to synthetic unitil that point or after. I installed an FS-2500 oil bypass filteration system which is beneficial in soot removal. I use the Amsoil EA series oil filters, as well.
The manual states to change the oil every X?thousand miles or 1 year. Since I drive under the mileage interval, I change the oil and filters at one year intervals.
Junst in case of any warranty issues, I believe that the owners manual stated change interval should be followed as long as the truck is in warranty. Once the truck is out of warranty (for the Cummins - 5yr-100kmiles), I will go to oil anyalsis to determine the chage intervals. 
I do my own oil and filter changes and keep the recipts and document the date and mileage. 
Finally, I change the fuel filter every year or 6k miles. My Cummins service guy who drives a diesel advised me of that due to some injectors problems early on. It's easy and cheap and another thing I do myself. 
Just my 2 cents of the subject. Happy trails and safe travels. Phillip and John
[/quote]

And for a personal use truck this is a really great system.

I change my fuel filter every oil change or when the engine bogs at a hill. I now have 225k on the original injectors, knock on wood. I just use Luber Finer filters made by Champion Laboratories and bought at autozone. They seem to work as good as any. lol They are made in Bulgaria if i remember right.

I just put 17k on this last one and the fuel filter was just fine.

I went to buying all my fuel from the very cheapest stations around the country to help offset low freight rates that us in trucking are getting because of the economy. I have gotten some really bad fuel this summer, and some really great fuel. I always add my silver bottle of power service to offset the bad fuel stops.

This has been working great all year. Yeah I may pay for this, but hey, 225k on the original injectors is excellent, so I will push on.

Carey


----------



## SouthLa26RS (Jul 10, 2006)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> I use Castrol Tection Extra. I use no extra additives. For me I try to change around 7000 miles. Use Napa Gold oil filters.
> 
> Colorado~dirtbike is right about todays dino oil being much better than before. Todays major branded motor oils are processed differently through modern technology. They are hydrocracked, hydro de-sulfurized and hydro-dewaxed. The feed stocks to make todays motor oil looks like dark brown/greenish color gasoils. When the feed stocks are run through the modern process, the ending color is clear like water. This clear oil is called the base stock for todays motor oil. All the majors now have this above mentioned technology for their motor oils. From this point each major adds their patented additive packages to the base oil. These additives are what also gives the light tea color to the motor oil, as seen when pouring from the bottle.


Well with you being from Sw La. The oil capitol. I would say, we need to listen to you. You obviously know your stuff. Tell us more! lol

Carey
[/quote]

LOL....You hit on the head Carey. I do work for one of the majors, yes we do make the motor oil base stock at our facility, along with many other crude oil products.








[/quote]

So basically many of the oil base stocks come from the same place? right.

Carey
[/quote]

Exxonmobile, Chevron, BP, Shell, ConocoPhillips...etc all majors, as mentioned above, have the modern technology to produce high grade base oil for motor oils. The company and facility I work for is in a joint venture with Pennzoil, to supply both my company and Pennzoil with base oil from our facility. To break it down, all majors producing the current high grade base oil, all the majors end product base oils are the same. It is the majors individual patented additive packages where the biggest differences come in. As I mentioned above we supply Pennzoil with the same high grade base oil that we produce and use in our branded motor oils. The difference is the additives packages.
Picture if you will a big chess game, I produce high grade base stock but may not produce enough to meet my current customer demand, so I search the majors high grade base oil market and purchase a cargo of high grade base oil from them. Once I have the purchased cargo at my facility I add my additive package to the base oil and package it for the consumer. The logistics that are required for todays oil refiners to make point A meet point Z for all there feed stocks and products are just crazy. 
All the majors are different companys but all do business with each other on many fronts.
I still am amazed at the people who believe they are buying Exxonmobil gasoline from a Exxon station, when there may not be an Exxonmobile refinery around for 500+ miles.
[/quote]

Man, I learn something everytime I log into this place. Thanks for the info! I had always wondered if thats how it was.

Thanks for your input!

Carey
[/quote]

Your very much welcome

Mark


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh, yeah, forgot to include the additoin of the PS in the silver bottle upon every fill-up. I do try to get my fuel only at high volume truck stops such as flying J, etc. jdpm


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

jdpm said:


> Oh, yeah, forgot to include the additoin of the PS in the silver bottle upon every fill-up. I do try to get my fuel only at high volume truck stops such as flying J, etc. jdpm


I wish I could. I have been buying fuel from the lil mom and pop stations for the last 100k miles.

I use gas buddy and search my fuel stops and plan my trips around that. I carry 150 gallons so I can stretch it past the high priced states.

I paid 2.03 a couple weeks ago and have been paying in the low 2.40's max all year.

For instance Flying J is 2.60's Colorado, and I pay high 2.30's from the lil fuel stations. I know this isnt a good idea, but a guy has to do what he has to do. I pour about 750 bucks a week into my cummins so a penny saved becomes a huge issue.

Carey


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

I am amsoil nose to tail. Change all fluids at 5000 miles and converted to Amsoil. I also keep written records in a little book and do all of my own work. It was recommended to me and I changed the fluid in the rears and get rid of the break in oil. They were kinda nasty and the magnets were gunked up a bit.

Transmmission and transfer case also. Transmission was changed and flushed out, but I also installed a transgo jr, which is a shift kit recommended for heavier towing and high hp tunes.

I have 8500 on my oil now and am going to 10k. I have the kit from blackstone to send it in fo rtesting. I won't go any farther than 10k either way, but I want to know if I should continue going to 10k. I have not used a drop of oil in 8500 miles and just camped 27 out of 35 days. 4300 miles total and about 2000 towing. Although I have blocked the egr and rerouted the PCV valve. Also recommended for longevity and keeps the oil out of the intake and exhaust where it typically gets lost and gunks up.

I also use stantadyne in every fuel fill up. I typically get over 11mpg towing and 16ish combined hwy/cty and have seen over 20 all highway.

So far I am happy with everything. No oil consumption, cool trans temp, low egt's and decent fuel mileage for the goodies on my truck. I am no expert, but hopefully I have been led down the path to longevity. Only time and a sample to Blackstone will tell. Almost 14k miles on truck now and we got it in Jan. DW grocery getter and our TV> Probably 4-5k miles towing a year.

That's my story and I'm stickin to it.

Jim


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I have an 06 lbz duramax and have used amsoil since the first change. 15w-40 Hd during warm and 5w-40 in the winter.

I also use amsoil filters and change my oil every 5000 miles. it is supposed to go 25K, but 5 is good for me.

Just turned 48000, never lost a drop of oil, do not think the engine has broken in yet/

I get the ams from woodbros racing and they give a good discount. when i bought the truck 3 years ago i bought a case of filters, stilll have 3 left.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Joonbee said:


> I am amsoil nose to tail. Change all fluids at 5000 miles and converted to Amsoil. I also keep written records in a little book and do all of my own work. It was recommended to me and I changed the fluid in the rears and get rid of the break in oil. They were kinda nasty and the magnets were gunked up a bit.
> 
> Transmmission and transfer case also. Transmission was changed and flushed out, but I also installed a transgo jr, which is a shift kit recommended for heavier towing and high hp tunes.
> 
> ...


If your sample reads good continue to use the oil if you want.

Here is an oil refining system many trucking companies are now using. They are getting up to 200k on dino oil and 300k or more on Synthetic. Its far beyond the amsoil system because it removes liquid contaminents too.

Click

You send a sample every so often and change the filter, then continue to run the oil till its used up.

Here is there newest system Click

If I were gonna use a bypass system I would only use the OPS system. It does cost ya... They are around 600 bucks.

Ive known guys with more than 1 million miles on a semi and have only changed the oil 3-4 times.. Now thats incredible!

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Here is a quick explantion on the OPS system. Just about every trucking company is taking a hard look at this because for once a system has been made that really works to extend the oil life almost forever.

The OPS-1 system was designed to extend the maximum life of your lubricating oil by solving the two biggest causes of lubricating oil failure:

1. Solid Particulates
2. Liquid Contamination

By attacking the cause of the failure at the source, the additives in the original base oil can last indefinitely. So how does the OPS-1 work? The OPS-1 is a partial flow two stage on-board oil refining system, installed in a bypass configuration to clean and refine oil.

The 1st stage is a filtration unit that removes particles down to 3 microns, eliminating the 5-10 micron particles that cause the majority of engine wear damage. Because the OPS-1 does not filter below 3 microns, additives such as zinc Dialkyldithiophospate are not removed and will continue to provide anti-wear benefit.

The 2nd stage is a patented evaporation unit that removes any liquid contamination - mainly water, fuel, and glycol. Removal of the liquid contaminates restricts acid formation, corrosion, oxidation, sludge, and viscosity breakdown. By removing these contaminates, the normal burden placed on the additives in the base oil is virtually eliminated, allowing your oil to run "Clean" and run "Pure." Since even healthy equipment is constantly consuming oil, modest topping-off will ensure a stable additive package.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Here is a quick explantion on the OPS system. Just about every trucking company is taking a hard look at this because for once a system has been made that really works to extend the oil life almost forever.
> 
> The OPS-1 system was designed to extend the maximum life of your lubricating oil by solving the two biggest causes of lubricating oil failure:
> 
> ...


Wow!

So basically your own refinery (or at least oil recycler) right under your hood! That's great!

BTW, for anyone running extended oil change intervals (beyone mfg specs), do 2 things: 1st check your oil level regularly to make sure you don't need to add any. 2nd, check your oil level regularly to make sure you aren't making oil. Yes, under certain conditions, engines can get enough fuel past the rings to acutally make oil. Unfortuantely, that "oil" you're burning isn't really good for bearings and such. If you are making oil, it's best to change it out as most don't have a way to separate the Diesel from the Oil. This is exactly what one of the functions of the system Carey mentioned is doing.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Nathan said:


> Here is a quick explantion on the OPS system. Just about every trucking company is taking a hard look at this because for once a system has been made that really works to extend the oil life almost forever.
> 
> The OPS-1 system was designed to extend the maximum life of your lubricating oil by solving the two biggest causes of lubricating oil failure:
> 
> ...


Wow!

So basically your own refinery (or at least oil recycler) right under your hood! That's great!

BTW, for anyone running extended oil change intervals (beyone mfg specs), do 2 things: 1st check your oil level regularly to make sure you don't need to add any. 2nd, check your oil level regularly to make sure you aren't making oil. Yes, under certain conditions, engines can get enough fuel past the rings to acutally make oil. Unfortuantely, that "oil" you're burning isn't really good for bearings and such. If you are making oil, it's best to change it out as most don't have a way to separate the Diesel from the Oil. This is exactly what one of the functions of the system Carey mentioned is doing.








[/quote]

Yep Nathan, thats why I never went to a bypass system. Since I found this a few months back and investigated the OPS it has about sold me, that I should be using it.

I have never found nothing but positive results on the OPS system.

I bet I could go 100k on an oil change. 
It would be paid for in like 7-8 oil changes, or the 1st 100k miles or so. 
Carey


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Many trucking companies have went to 30000 all the way to 50000 mile oil changes using dino oil. They also sample there oil to find the maximim oil change intervals. They have found that a good dino oil will make 30000 very easy.
> 
> I remember when trucking companies changed oil at 12000 miles. Now its 25-30000 miles. Oil will last much longer than it used to. Technology has honestly doubled in the last decade of oil technolgy.
> 
> Carey


Extended oil intervals may be the practice of trucking companies, but don't most of them use a bypass oil filter system plus oil analysis to get that many miles from their oil?

Bill


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

cookie9933 said:


> Many trucking companies have went to 30000 all the way to 50000 mile oil changes using dino oil. They also sample there oil to find the maximim oil change intervals. They have found that a good dino oil will make 30000 very easy.
> 
> I remember when trucking companies changed oil at 12000 miles. Now its 25-30000 miles. Oil will last much longer than it used to. Technology has honestly doubled in the last decade of oil technolgy.
> 
> Carey


Extended oil intervals may be the practice of trucking companies, but don't most of them use a bypass oil filter system plus oil analysis to get that many miles from their oil?

Bill
[/quote]

Yes thats what the OPS does. When you buy the system a batch of filters is sent along with sample bottles and mailers.

They record your results and also compare them with all other results found with everyone. Its a very cool system they use.

And no, the major companies that do 30,000 to 50,000 mile oil change intervals do not sample, nor run bypass filters. They dont even change the full flow filter between changes.

Major oil companies will guarantee to trucking companies that there oil will last 30,000 miles. Since most of the major companies trucks are all leased, they could care a less as long as the oil mfr says its ok. You need to remember that a 12-15 litre semi engine will hold 9 to 12 gallons of oil too.

Many of the broke trucking compaines are changing there dino oil at 75,000 or more miles from what many of the drivers say that work for these large broke companies. And again, the trucks are leased and let go at 500k. So this will also help to devalue used truck values screwing these companies in the end. But right now there bottom line is broke so they will deal with these wore out 500k mile trucks in a few years.

Trucking is going thru bad times never seen before. My lil dually makes around 55 cents for every mile right now. There are many trucking compaines running there trucks for 55-65 cents a mile right now too. I can tell you there is no money left to take care of there trucks. This will contribute to more unsafe trucks on our highways and prematurely wore out trucks in a few years.

If things dont change, the strong companies will float to the top and the weak ones will go away, but we are still maybe 2 years from seeing this. Right now there is a glut of available trucks so the natural ebb and flow will cause freight rates to bottom till the flow of available trucks equals available freight. deregulation has caused this. But I feel this ebb and flow is correct and this also allows a free and fair market which saves all of us money in the end. The free market is working full swing in trucking right now, and its getting uglier everyday for the major carriers.

Companies like yellow freight, werner, swift and many of the other majors are in a fight to stay afloat like weve never seen before. They are all gambling the ecomomy will come back before they deplete there available investments and monies. Oil changes are the very least of there worries.

Carey


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks for the good scoop as usual Carey. That does look like a well thought out system. Amsoil has a bypass kit, but I think their theory is filtering to a finer micron level and that gets them to 25k oil change intervals. I am not really looking for the extended changes to save money and I don't use it for a living as you do. I am just looking at longevity and best performance (mpg). Like I said I will most likely not go past 10k oil changes, but want to make sure the oil is good to 10k, if not i will change earlier.

Thinking about it, I am actually not doing "extended" changes, because my vehicle DIC has the life % gauge for the oil and fuel filter life. I am at almost 14k on odometer now. The oil was changed at just over 5k, so my 10k is coming up soon and I haven't changed the fuel filter yet (plan to at 15k). The DIC shows fuel filter life and oil life around 25%-30% last I recall from the other day. So if I were to follow what the manufacturer/truck tells me. I am not doing anything extended.

All good info like i said, that ops system is definately something I would consider if making a living on the road. Oil type, filters, additives, etc. are mostly all about what makes us warm and fuzzy. Unless of course you are just off the wall with expectations, like some are. My daily driver is actually a 98 Lexus LS400 with the 4.0 V8 and it gets religously changed with Quaker State 5w-30 and Quaker State filter every 3k miles. I just changed it last week at 257k miles, just haven't figured out how to tow theh 5er with it yet.

Jim


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Amsoil claims 50-60k oil change intervals with there bypass system. The amsoil oil itself is good for 25k miles.

You could easilly run it to 15k, and I bet a sample would show its still good at 15k Jim.

Yea the OPS cost so much, it doesnt make much since for a regular vehicle, but there again, who knows, if the oil stays clean at all times, a regular vehicle might double in life cycle, but then the rest will fall aprt around it, lol.

Man those lexus are great cars, well toyota/lexas. Prolly still drives great too I bet.

Carey


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh, a couple of other mods done to our truck that might be of interest is the replacement of the origianl tranny pan and front/rear differential covers. We put on a Mag Hy-tec double deep tranny pan that is finned aluminum and increases the tranny oil capacity by 4 quarts. 
On the rear axle, we installed the Mag Hy-tec diff cover with easy drain and magnetic dip stick. It increases the capacity, too. On the front we installed a PML cover because the Mag Hy-tec cover came in contact with the idler arm. 
When we drained the oil removed the rear diff cover, it was amazing what came out of it. I guess you could call it oil but it looked like mud! It was replaced with Amsoil full synthetic. That was done about 15k miles ago and the oil is still clear.
We have kept Chrysler trany fluid in the tranny. jdpm


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Amsoil claims 50-60k oil change intervals with there bypass system. The amsoil oil itself is good for 25k miles.
> 
> You could easilly run it to 15k, and I bet a sample would show its still good at 15k Jim.
> 
> ...


You are correct as usual. I may linger to the 15k mark next time if the results are that good.

I do love drivin that Lexus. It drives like it is brand new and will actually pin ya to the seat if you get a little frisky with the little pedal on the right. All the bells and whistles still work also.

Safe travels.


----------



## Bennitt5 (Aug 22, 2008)

I am a bit late but I was reading through Septembers issue of Trailer Life and came across an article on oil in there on page 38 if your interested. I remembered reading all the info posted last week and I thought I would pass this along.


----------

